# [Wet Thumb Forum]-prawn ok for aquarium or better on a dish?



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

does anyone have any experience keeping prawn in their aquariums? i think there may be many different varieties of prawn... but these are probably about 3 inches long already, and i don't know if they will get bigger. they were only listed as "prawn" so i'm not sure...

anyway, i was curious if anyone has had them or not. i couldn't find much info online about them... ok i take that back, i found plenty of info on how to raise them in hatcheries, and also how to cook them... but nothing about their habits or characteristics.

any info? thanks

JP


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

does anyone have any experience keeping prawn in their aquariums? i think there may be many different varieties of prawn... but these are probably about 3 inches long already, and i don't know if they will get bigger. they were only listed as "prawn" so i'm not sure...

anyway, i was curious if anyone has had them or not. i couldn't find much info online about them... ok i take that back, i found plenty of info on how to raise them in hatcheries, and also how to cook them... but nothing about their habits or characteristics.

any info? thanks

JP


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Most freshwater prawns get large and will eat small fish, however they can be quite cool in species tanks


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

ime, the bigger the crustacean, the more likely it is to eat your plants. 
i had several gorgeous anubias nana that are now in the stomachs of some soon to be evicted 'mystery shrimp'!








i also had some crawdads as a kid that loved the goldfish in my kid brother's tank.
he was less than fond of the crawdads.


----------

